# snow dekes



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Do just snow dekes work or do you need to mix blues in with the snows? Appreciate any advice.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

Where are you hunting--If you are in the Central Flyway you will need them I like to use 40% blue to 50% snows and the last 10% or so Juvies


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

If you are in Saskatchewan screw the blues and hunt with all white and an ecaller. Otherwise I would agree with hoggr. The further west, the less blues you will need. A 60/40 mix of snows to blues is a good all round mix.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks alot guys. Ill be in the NE part of ND guess I better get some blues really just going for mallards and canadas but hopeing to see snows. Thanks again and good luck. :beer:


----------

